# New sub recommendation??



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi everyone. Looking for help to replace an HK TS-14, for those of you familiar.

The sub I'm replacing was a 12" 200 watter...and it was pretty large. I am looking for something smaller but just as powerful. It will be placed in a moderately large sized L-shaped basement that is finished (carpeted/drywalled) along the longest wall to the left of the main listening area. It will be used with 2 way 8" MonoPrice in-wall speakers to complete a 7.1 set-up. 

I will be using the HT for a good amount of TV/movie watching, and a lot of gaming. Music quality is very important to me at moderate to loud volumes.

I don't really care what it looks like - black is probably ideal, but it is likely to be tucked out of view anyway. My wife absolutely HATES the TS-14 because of its size and silvery look.

There isn't really an "urgency" to buy right now...the HK is working fine, but I am going to be purchasing a new AVR and was wondering if there are any dealers willing to negotiate on subs.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I use the polk PSW505. Its compact, and sounds great.
http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-12...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1309113904&sr=1-1


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, Davenlr. I think I'm gonna have to go check it out...hopefully, they still have some I can listen to beforehand. 

I'm the type who needs to physically see/hear it, before I buy it!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

2 sub makers that make decent affordable subs:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/

https://svsound.com/index.cfm


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> I use the polk PSW505. Its compact, and sounds great.
> http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-12...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1309113904&sr=1-1





OptimusPrime said:


> Thanks, Davenlr. I think I'm gonna have to go check it out...hopefully, they still have some I can listen to beforehand.
> 
> I'm the type who needs to physically see/hear it, before I buy it!


You're not going to find this subwoofer in a store. It's discontinued. But at this screaming price - $249 - it's a steal. We sold this every day for $399 at my stereo store a few years ago when it was current.

Polk does this kind of stuff all the time, selling discontinued but newly manufactured products for dirt cheap. It allows them to get aggressive with prices without messing up the integrity of their main line. I'd buy discontinued speakers from Polk for years and sell them for a minimum of 50% off. Amazon may even have an exclusive on the PSW505. I believe J&R Music has one on another great discontinued deal from Polk, their RTi4 mini-monitor speakers. They are only $149 a pair right now from J&R, and that includes shipping.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> I use the polk PSW505. Its compact, and sounds great.
> http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-12...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1309113904&sr=1-1


Even cheaper here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290130

http://www.jr.com/polk-psw505-powered-subwoofer/pe/POK_PSW505/

Here's a review:

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_12_2/polk-psw-505-subwoofer-4-2005.html

But, if it were me, I'd go with the BIC F12 over the Polk, especially for movies and TV. It gets down lower without struggling and has been the preferred under $300 sub at avs for a long time.

http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-F12-475-Watt-Subwoofer/dp/B0015A8Y5M

If your budget would allow, I'd go with an svs (as someone linked earlier) over either one, of course.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

OptimusPrime said:


> I'm the type who needs to physically see/hear it, before I buy it!





CCarncross said:


> 2 sub makers that make decent affordable subs:
> 
> https://svsound.com/index.cfm


That's too bad as I have an SVS and it flat out rocks. Their CS is awesome as well. I had an amp fail well out of warranty and they replaced it for free. All they wanted was their old one back. So for $30 shipping, I got my 625 watt amp replaced.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

OptimusPrime said:


> I'm the type who needs to physically see/hear it, before I buy it!


Might have to go the buy/try/return route on the Polk. Amazon is good about returns though.


----------



## KroyT (Jun 28, 2011)

I've always heard good things about Polk, Infinity and Velodyne subwoofers. I've never heard of BIC but I haven't been shopping for subs in about five years. I would try to find a place where you can compare the BIC to a Polk or other good brand. I know hh gregg sells audio equipment. They may have some of those subwoofers.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great advice, everyone! I will definitely look into all of your suggestions!


----------

